# Disappearing Books ... now they're there , now they're not



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

What's with the disappearing books at Amazon. I've been tracking Michener's books (there were two of them, "Caravans" and "The Source") When I checked this morning ... they're not listed!!?? Anyone else run into this strange phenomenon?

Just curious (fortunately I bought and downloaded them, so I have them)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You're right.  They're not there.  Fortunately, I downloaded The Source already.  Maybe they are coming out with a new edition although I haven't seen any problems with the formatting on my copy.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I noticed this on a Heather Graham book I downloaded a couple of weeks ago. I downloaded it the day it came out and then when I looked again it was gone and then back again. It's like they had to fix something. It's the only reason I could see for it disappearing like that.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I’ve purchased four books that have disappeared from Amazon. All were Rex Stout omnibus editions. I emailed the publisher and was told they had been removed from the catalog and to contact the original publisher about any future publishing plans. Sounded like copyright issues to me, but they didn’t furnish any info about the reason. 

But I still have the copies I purchased.  

Mike


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

Yep, this has definitely happened to me. I downloaded the Kindle sample of _My Favorite Fantasy Story _ by Martin H. Greenberg last week - and now the Kindle book is no longer available on amazon! Really ticks me off, too. It was priced at ~$5.50 and if I'd known they were going to delete it I would have bought it when I had the chance.  Grrrrr...

-X-


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I've purchased four books that have disappeared from Amazon. All were Rex Stout omnibus editions. I emailed the publisher and was told they had been removed from the catalog and to contact the original publisher about any future publishing plans. Sounded like copyright issues to me, but they didn't furnish any info about the reason.
> 
> But I still have the copies I purchased.
> 
> Mike


Gakkk. Had I only known.  I have 26 Nero Wolfe books and they are all in sorry shape. I love Wolfe and Archie and I would probably buy every one on Kindle if they were available.

They're getting ready to (or may have already) reissue The Rubber Band and The Red Box in one book.

I happen to have The Mother Hunt sitting right beside me and the copyright page says A Bantam Book published by arrangement with Viking Press. So Viking Press is the original publisher.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep. Viking Press was the original publisher. I have a complete set of paperbacks and quite a few hardcovers of the series. Like you, I’d buy them all again in a Kindle edition.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

off topic...

jmiked, every time I see your name I think of my cousin... his name is Joseph Michael and being from the south, he was called 'Joe Mike.'
Family still calls him that, but he goes by the name Joe now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

A Random House subsidiary now has the rights to Nero Wolfe. I think it's Penguin/Dell. I wrote to them and this is the reply I got in less than 24 hours.

Good Morning,

Thank you for contacting Random House and for your interest in our publications.

_At the present time there are no indications that there are plans to release any Rex Stout titles in eBook format. You can visit our website at www.randomhouse.com/authors/ and add your email address to our Author Alerts system to be notified by email when a new title or format is scheduled to be released.

Random House Consumer Services

3833_

I signed up for author alerts e-books only. At least it's one way of getting the most up to date info.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, yes. I've noticed this too and have been perturbed by it.

The two I've noticed most are with Mercedes Lackey and Julia Czerneda.

Originally the books of Lackey's Arrow trilogy were available (and I grabbed them promptly because I want all her Valdemar stuff in Kindle Format in addition to having it all in DT form) but now they are gone.

With Czerneda, her Trade Pact and Web shifter stuff was all available (which I grabbed as well) but then everything disappeared leaving just 3 books available.

Frustrating...

----------------
Listening to: Yoshikazu Iwamoto - Shin Ya
via FoxyTunes


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

mwb said:


> Originally the books of Lackey's Arrow trilogy were available (and I grabbed them promptly because I want all her Valdemar stuff in Kindle Format in addition to having it all in DT form) but now they are gone.


ACK!!  Misty's books being available were part of what sold me on the Kindle! I'm trying to buy old friends a little at a time, otherwise I'd max out my amazon CC in one day. Maybe they'll be back soon 

Katiekat


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> ACK!!  Misty's books being available were part of what sold me on the Kindle! I'm trying to buy old friends a little at a time, otherwise I'd max out my amazon CC in one day. Maybe they'll be back soon


I know what you mean. There so much of her stuff out of print and my DTB versions are getting past their prime so if they go they will be difficult to replace.

I need them all on safe and sound on my Kindle.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just went through her listings at Amazon and clickety-clicked the "I want this for Kindle" buttons on all her DAW books.  The problem has to be at DAW, Misty likes e-books.

Katiekat


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Last week, I informed Amazon of a few Kindle books that had either minor or major formatting issues. This is one of the things they responded with:

"In some cases, we may pull the book from sales until a fix is sent to us."

That may be what has happened with some of the books mentioned above.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

FearNot said:


> What's with the disappearing books at Amazon. I've been tracking Michener's books (there were two of them, "Caravans" and "The Source") When I checked this morning ... they're not listed!!?? Anyone else run into this strange phenomenon?


I thought I was losing my mind. When I moved, I left my DT copy of Michener's Hawaii since it was available for the K. Dummy me, I didn't purchase it right then. Now it is gone. 



CS said:


> Last week, I informed Amazon of a few Kindle books that had either minor or major formatting issues. This is one of the things they responded with:
> 
> "In some cases, we may pull the book from sales until a fix is sent to us."
> 
> That may be what has happened with some of the books mentioned above.


I hope that's what they did.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> I thought I was losing my mind. When I moved, I left my DT copy of Michener's Hawaii since it was available for the K. Dummy me, I didn't purchase it right then. Now it is gone.
> 
> I hope that's what they did.


They did the same thing with The Source. I was lucky enough to get it for $2.50 just before they pulled it. Maybe they're pulling all of Michener's books for some reason.

I didn't find any formatting errors in The Source, but it doesn't include the drawings of the artifacts they found on the Tell. The next issue might include those drawings.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

CS said:


> Last week, I informed Amazon of a few Kindle books that had either minor or major formatting issues. This is one of the things they responded with:
> 
> "In some cases, we may pull the book from sales until a fix is sent to us."
> 
> That may be what has happened with some of the books mentioned above.


Sounds reasonable and rational...

I prefer the theory that periodically media executives meet and decide which actions will annoy me personally the most. ("Hmmm, Michael is watching a lot of *blank* - we should have a season cliffhanger then cancel the show unexpectedly. All in favor?")



----------------
Listening to: Wanda Jackson - Hot Dog! That Made Him Mad
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mwb said:


> Sounds reasonable and rational...
> 
> I prefer the theory that periodically media executives meet and decide which actions will annoy me personally the most. ("Hmmm, Michael is watching a lot of *blank* - we should have a season cliffhanger then cancel the show unexpectedly. All in favor?")


I thought it was only me they did that to. I find the same applies to competing foods, cleaning products, stores ... whatever is my fave will lose out to the competition.


----------

